# Milan: Cutrone al posto di Piatek contro il Torino.



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.


Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F

Formazione QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/torino-mi...-30-tv-e-streaming-vt75615-9.html#post1817926

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: fuori Piatek, a Torino il titolare sarà Cutrone.*


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.



Dopo aver ucciso calcisticamente Higuain, ora ci prova anche con Piatek?

Questo va fermato.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

up


----------



## jacky (27 Aprile 2019)

Questo ha fatto fuori pure il pistolero.
Osannato in Polonia con i tifosi che hanno sbeffeggiato Milik.
Assurdo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.



La società con un autentico blitz di mercato porta al milan il capocannoniere del campionato e questo si gioca la partita dell'anno con la riserva?
Fermatelo.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



Non ho più parole, davvero. Questo va cacciato a calci in culo prima di subito. E il bello sapete qual'è? Che secondo me ha avuto anche l'approvazione di Leo e Maldini su questo.


----------



## 6milan (27 Aprile 2019)

E intanto il Bologna cambia allenatore e fa sempre punti... Vabbè noi abbiamo una bandiera!!! Ma invece di servirlo il pistolero lo tieni fuori?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



Ma mette il solo cutrone che non riesce a stoppare una palla neanche con la colla ? Per me era ed e' un attaccante molto sopravvalutato, a questo punto tanto valeva giocare con due punte ..


----------



## Pit96 (27 Aprile 2019)

Non ci credo...


----------



## fra29 (27 Aprile 2019)

La conferenza e le parole di oggi su Piatek sono follia pura..


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Sta perdendo completamente la brocca.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Se non fosse per Piatek che ha "criticato" in conferenza il milan sarebbe 7/8 in classifica (al massimo ), quando segnava a raffica gli andava bene , ora che non segna piu' visto la mancanza di palle giocabili lo "cazzia"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...


Follia lasciare fuori Piatek.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Questo è fuori di testa! Fuori di testa!!!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. *Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso*.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



Ormai ci prendono in giro praticamente...e hanno pure ragione.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo aver ucciso calcisticamente Higuain, ora ci prova anche con Piatek?
> 
> Questo va fermato.




Non voglio credere che arrivi a tanto.


----------



## Boomer (27 Aprile 2019)

Pura malafede da parte di GINO RATTUSO


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

@A.C. Milan 1899 se continui con questi insulti verrai bannato


----------



## hiei87 (27 Aprile 2019)

Dopo questa e la formazione imbarazzante schierata con la Lazio,sembra quasi che, non capendoci più nulla, stia azzardando scelte senza senso sperando nel miracolo per poter essere osannato dalla stampa come nuovo messia della panchina.


----------



## Naruto98 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



Chi prende un certo tipo di decisioni, nel caso non avesse ragione, è giusto che si prenda le sue responsabilità. Esonero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2019)

Non ho parole


----------



## evangel33 (27 Aprile 2019)

Non ci credo finchè non lo vedo.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

up


----------



## andreima (27 Aprile 2019)

Madonna a che tragedia sportiva che dobbiamo assistere,riescono a 
Deprimerci pur essendo ancora in corsa..io sono basito..


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



Avrà i suoi inconcepibili motivi.


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



Ma figuriamoci non ci credo neanche se lo vedo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Aprile 2019)

Le parole della conferenza allora erano un attacco non casuale

Pazzesco, mettere in panchina piatek è puro delirio


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



È uno di quelli che cercano di fare terra bruciata prima di essere cacciati?
Mi deluderebbe tantissimo.


----------



## Beppe85 (27 Aprile 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Chi prende un certo tipo di decisioni, nel caso non avesse ragione, è giusto che si prenda le sue responsabilità. Esonero.



Sì sì però... se invece ci azzecca??
Piatek ultimamente nn mi è parso stra in forma mentre Patrick aveva fatto gol (poi annullato) contro la Lazio...
Insomma io non sono così convinto che sia un errore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci non ci credo neanche se lo vedo.



Purtroppo temo toccherà crederci vista la colpevolizzazione di Piatek in diretta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Aprile 2019)

Riuscire a mettere in condizione due giocatori come Higuain e Piatek di non toccare nemmeno un pallone in partita è proprio da fenomeni al contrario, Gattuso vergogna
Dare poi la colpa a Piatek di questo periodo è veramente una cosa che trascende da ogni concetto logico


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...


Sulle scelte di formazione siamo pragmatici: si spiegano sempre dopo. L'importante è assumersene la responsabilità, e pare che l'allenatore se la sia presa totalmente: è esonerato in servizio permanente effettivo, nuova fattispecie della letteratura sportiva. In un certo senso, egli è libero da ogni pressione, che è invece ora su chi ha creato questo blockbuster. In bocca al lupo a tutti, ma soprattutto al povero Milan.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: fuori Piatek, a Torino il titolare sarà Cutrone.*


----------



## Heaven (27 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Avrà i suoi inconcepibili motivi.



ecco, proprio poco fa mi criticavi quando parlavo di malafede. eccoci serviti l'ennesima prova.

va esonerato stanotte, altrimenti addio. se domani scendonoin campo senza piatek riterrò responsabili soprattutto i dirigenti. a questo punto fiducia finita anche per loro


----------



## MarcoG (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: fuori Piatek, a Torino il titolare sarà Cutrone.*



Mi potete dire cosa ha detto e/o con che tono in conferenza? non l'ho ascoltata, e leggendola qua mi sembra non abbia praticamente parlato della punta se non per dire che riceve comunque palloni...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2019)

se si vuole avere la minima possibilità di andare in Champions, va esonerato questa notte. 

Altrimenti segnatevi queste parole, siamo QUINTI in questo momento visto che la Roma sta vincendo e arriveremo sesti o settimi a fine campionato.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Aprile 2019)

Quindi il problema è Piatek, non il gioco scadente che non gli fa arrivare mezzo pallone.. 
Sono convinto Gattuso stia cercando di distruggere tutto.. che poi Cutrone è pure bravo.. ma semmai mettili insieme!
Comunque va data possibilità di scrivere offese a Gattuso


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Aprile 2019)

Comunque contro il Toro bisogna vincere. Giocare con due punte è vietato?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ecco, proprio poco fa mi criticavi quando parlavo di malafede. eccoci serviti l'ennesima prova.
> 
> va esonerato stanotte, altrimenti addio. se domani scendonoin campo senza piatek riterrò responsabili soprattutto i dirigenti. a questo punto fiducia finita anche per loro



Il problema è che lui è scarso. Il nocciolo è quello. Non sa che pesci prendere. La malafede c'entra zero.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: fuori Piatek, a Torino il titolare sarà Cutrone.*



Mah, Piatek non è certo Messi, pero' farlo fuori cosi.... oltretutto non è che Cutrone stia dimostrando chissà cosa.

Vedremo, l' ho detto che Gattuso ultimamente si sta inventando cose assurde.

Non capisco se è la pressione che subisce o altro.


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Aprile 2019)

È un criminale


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: fuori Piatek, a Torino il titolare sarà Cutrone.*



Intanto Suma ha confermato che è scelta tecnica.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2019)

Andava fatto mercoledì in Coppa... Mah


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2019)

Mi sembra giusto che a pagare sia quello che non riceva mezza palla.
Dovrebbe segnare almeno 2 gol a partita pure senza toccarla 

Questo è pazzo. Sta per disintegrarci completamente. 
Dopo avere castrato Paquetà sta mandando in panca il nostro bomber... E non lo fa in modo tranquillo per fare turnover ma sembra proprio una specie di punizione dopo quello che ha detto in conferenza. 

Da mandare in galera.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, Piatek non è certo Messi, pero' farlo fuori cosi.... oltretutto non è che Cutrone stia dimostrando chissà cosa.
> 
> Vedremo, l' ho detto che Gattuso ultimamente si sta inventando cose assurde.
> 
> Non capisco se è la pressione che subisce o altro.



Piatek non è messi? 
No, direi che è molto più importante per noi rispetto a Messi nel Barca. 

Siamo Romagnoli-Bakayoko-Paqueta-Suso-piatek dipendenti (anche se lo spagnolo è da parecchio che non è più decisivo). 
Questi li metti. Poi per gli altri puoi pure cambiare.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso è al capolinea...


----------



## chicagousait (27 Aprile 2019)

Ma il problema non è Piatek che non la butta dentro è che proprio non gli arrivano palloni da buttare dentro


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

ma le palle per mettere in panchina higuain le aveva perse?

eccolo qui l'uomo vero, servo di chi non so che è tutta la stagione che rema contro. 

tutto al contrario ha fatto, si è stupido ma impossibile fino a questo punto. la società lo lascia li, quindi fiducia azzerata. c'è qualcosa sotto che non sappiamo, qualcuno non vuole andare in CL ragazzi


----------



## mandraghe (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



Che dire? Speriamo che per una schifosissima volta le cose ci vadano bene. Certo che le parole indegne su Piatek in conferenza sono davvero vergognose.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Aprile 2019)

Questa comunque sa di una bocciatura pesantissima che Gattuso ha riservato a Piatek, evidentemente lo considera responsabile della povertà di gioco in attacco. Se è così prepariamoci perché da qui a fine campionato di campo ne vedrà poco...

Certo che bocciare un giocatore come Piatek, inconcepibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



Cutrone tra l'altro flirta da mesi con il Torino. Vergognatevi tutti.


----------



## davidelynch (27 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gattuso è al capolinea...



Purtroppo noi con lui...


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Aprile 2019)

Siamo mentalmente allo sbando. Al rompete le righe.

E in questi casi, di solito, ognuno gioca solo per se stesso e non per il team. Questo è il problema. Possiamo fare cose buone solo con le invenzioni dei singoli. La squadra, in questo momento di stagione, non esiste più.


----------



## Prealpi (27 Aprile 2019)

Non capisco se lo fa di proposito o questo non è proprio il suo lavoro


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



Mega colpo basso nei confronti di Piatek anche in relazione al fatto che si sta giocando il titolo di capocannoniere.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Aprile 2019)

mi sa che siamo proprio alla frutta quando si tentano queste mosse azzardate della disperazione...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...


Difficile non pensare male di fronte a decisioni del genere. O è successo qualcosa (tipo critiche di Piatek al non gioco di Gattuso) o altrimenti questa scelta è inspiegabile.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Purtroppo noi con lui...



Il Milan non finirà con la fine di Gattuso.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



È palesemente una provocazione lasciare fuori il possibile capocannoniere del campionato giustificandola con una "scelta tecnica". Si poteva parlare forse se affiancargli Cutrone che crea forse qualche spazio in più. 
Lasciarlo fuori manda un brutto messaggio alla società, al giocatore che può perdere così la possibilità di giocarsi il primato di cannoniere e ai tifosi che è uno schiaffo di inutile arroganza. 
Non credo al Gattuso che rema contro ma difficile non vederla come una "ripicca" all'ambiente. 

È veramente un peccato che prima Inzaghi e adesso Gattuso si siano rovinati la grande stima accumulata in anni da grandi professionisti.


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma le palle per mettere in panchina higuain le aveva perse?
> 
> eccolo qui l'uomo vero, servo di chi non so che è tutta la stagione che rema contro.
> 
> tutto al contrario ha fatto, si è stupido ma impossibile fino a questo punto. la società lo lascia li, quindi fiducia azzerata. c'è qualcosa sotto che non sappiamo, qualcuno non vuole andare in CL ragazzi



Lo penso anche io, ad oggi quella conferma prematura dell'incapace in panchina fa ancora più paura...


----------



## luigi61 (27 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma le palle per mettere in panchina higuain le aveva perse?
> 
> eccolo qui l'uomo vero, servo di chi non so che è tutta la stagione che rema contro.
> 
> tutto al contrario ha fatto, si è stupido ma impossibile fino a questo punto. la società lo lascia li, quindi fiducia azzerata. c'è qualcosa sotto che non sappiamo, qualcuno non vuole andare in CL ragazzi





Goro ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io, ad oggi quella conferma prematura dell'incapace in panchina fa ancora più paura...



Senza voler essere complottisti , la non qualificazioni in c.l potrebbe essere usata per un ridimensionamento generale degli obbiettivi con cessione dei pochi pezzi pregiati; detto questo non credo che ciò giovi alla proprietà in un'ottica di rilancio e futura rivendita,poi se ci sono altre manovre possibili o altri scenari non è dato sapere; nei prossimi step osserveremo cosa accadrà domani con mr veleno in caso di non risultato a Torino e scavalcamento di Roma e probabilmente Atalanta,poi nel breve futuro vediamo chi sarà il sostituto e soprattutto il prossimo mercato; a quel punto sarà tutto chiaro


----------



## 7vinte (27 Aprile 2019)

Non ci credo. Per fortuna sto scempio sta per finire


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Senza voler essere complottisti , la non qualificazioni in c.l potrebbe essere usata per un ridimensionamento generale degli obbiettivi con cessione dei pochi pezzi pregiati; detto questo non credo che ciò giovi alla proprietà in un'ottica di rilancio e futura rivendita,poi se ci sono altre manovre possibili o altri scenari non è dato sapere; nei prossimi step osserveremo cosa accadrà domani con mr veleno in caso di non risultato e scavalcamento di Roma e probabilmente Atalanta,poi nel breve futuro vediamo chi sarà il sostituto e soprattutto il prossimo mercato; a quel punto sarà tutto chiaro



Anche Suning doveva portare l'Inter sul tetto del mondo...


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Senza voler essere complottisti , la non qualificazioni in c.l potrebbe essere usata per un ridimensionamento generale degli obbiettivi con cessione dei pochi pezzi pregiati; detto questo non credo che ciò giovi alla proprietà in un'ottica di rilancio e futura rivendita,poi se ci sono altre manovre possibili o altri scenari non è dato sapere; nei prossimi step osserveremo cosa accadrà domani con mr veleno in caso di non risultato e scavalcamento di Roma e probabilmente Atalanta,poi nel breve futuro vediamo chi sarà il sostituto e soprattutto il prossimo mercato; a quel punto sarà tutto chiaro


Praticamente quello che stiamo facendo ogni anno da circa 10 anni...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Senza voler essere complottisti , la non qualificazioni in c.l potrebbe essere usata per un ridimensionamento generale degli obbiettivi con cessione dei pochi pezzi pregiati; detto questo non credo che ciò giovi alla proprietà in un'ottica di rilancio e futura rivendita,poi se ci sono altre manovre possibili o altri scenari non è dato sapere; nei prossimi step osserveremo cosa accadrà domani con mr veleno in caso di non risultato e scavalcamento di Roma e probabilmente Atalanta,poi nel breve futuro vediamo chi sarà il sostituto e soprattutto il prossimo mercato; a quel punto sarà tutto chiaro



è così.
poi non capisco la logica che se non vai in CL ti indebolisci, se ci vai ti rinforzi...
questa logica è usata solo dalle proprietà fantocci, tipo pallotta o lotito, mentre se la juve o ilreal o il PSG rimangono fuori er disgrazia, l'anno dopo comprano il mondo intero. come è logico che sia

continuare a ripetere cose illogiche quasi le fa diventare logiche. almeno per la maggior parte della gente


----------



## luigi61 (27 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Anche Suning doveva portare l'Inter sul tetto del mondo...





Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Praticamente quello che stiamo facendo ogni anno da circa 10 anni...



Ad oggi io ho fiducia cieca in Leo e Paolo per nulla in Gazidis che a quanto pare è il braccio armato di Elliott; per assurdo vedremo le vere intenzioni della proprietà più se non andiamo in c.l che se ci qualifichiamo....a mio parere se Elliott volesse potrebbe sicuramente investire tanto in tutte e 2 i casi se al contrario non investirà con la scusa del ffp (elliott ci può urinare tranquillamente sopra) si comincerà sentire forte forte forte puzza di bruciato o di altri materiali organici.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Difficile non pensare male di fronte a decisioni del genere. O è successo qualcosa (tipo critiche di Piatek al non gioco di Gattuso) o altrimenti questa scelta è inspiegabile.



se è così, si conferma un idolo


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2019)

Chi ha Nkolu al Fantacalcio può stare tranquillo che è 7


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Aprile 2019)

Perfetto domani non la guarderò. Allenatore indegno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma le palle per mettere in panchina higuain le aveva perse?
> 
> eccolo qui l'uomo vero, servo di chi non so che è tutta la stagione che rema contro.
> 
> tutto al contrario ha fatto, si è stupido ma impossibile fino a questo punto. la società lo lascia li, quindi fiducia azzerata. c'è qualcosa sotto che non sappiamo, qualcuno non vuole andare in CL ragazzi




Quando Miracessi rinnovò a Gattuso si parlava di una possibile clausola per la qualificazione champion. Se non arriva in champion magari lo cacciano senza perdere soldi, anche se mi pare ridicola tutta sta roba per risparmiare una decina di milioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quando Miracessi rinnovò a Gattuso si parlava di una possibile clausola per la qualificazione champion. Se non arriva in champion magari lo cacciano senza perdere soldi, anche se mi pare ridicola tutta sta roba per risparmiare una decina di milioni.



e per risparmiare 8 milioni lordi ne perdi 50? mah non mi pare una mossa "astuta"


----------



## Milanista di Milano (27 Aprile 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Perfetto domani non la guarderò. Allenatore indegno.



Come ha giocato contro la Lazio in Coppa Italia? Per me prestazione oscena.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2019)

E' chiaro, non dobbiamo andare in Europa, l'allenatore non può fare ciò che vuole, ci dovrebbe essere una dirigenza dietro a porre dei limiti, evidentemente a loro sta bene così.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (27 Aprile 2019)

Piatek con il KS Cracovia è arrivato al 13esimo e 10mo posto (adesso stanno quarti), con il Genoa stava 14esimo... ora è diventato Ibrahimovic che decide se dobbiamo andare in Champions o no.

Sinceramente Cutrone mi è sembrato più pimpante.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2019)

prima le panchine consecutivi di paquetà, adesso piantek......ma i suoi amati suso e chalanoglu sono sempre titolari inamovibili vero ? 

vergogna.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Come ha giocato contro la Lazio in Coppa Italia? Per me prestazione oscena.



C’è da dire ha il polacco è un finalizzatore puro e non gli arrivava una palla.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (27 Aprile 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> i suoi amati suso e chalanoglu sono sempre titolari inamovibili vero ?
> 
> vergogna.



Calhanoglu ha iniziato l'ultima partita dalla panchina, e purtroppo Castillejo è stato inguardabile ai suoi livelli. Suso da chi potrebbe essere sostituito? Il grande irreprensibile Halilovic che è andato via? Borini?



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> C’è da dire ha il polacco è un finalizzatore puro e non gli arrivava una palla.



Hai ragione, il problema è che gli è arrivata una palla sulla testa e l'ha sparata fuori di 10 metri.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Aprile 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Perfetto domani non la guarderò. Allenatore indegno.



La cosa più vergognosa è l’attacco viscido e lurido che l’incapace ignorante gli ha fatto oggi in conferenza stampa. Dopo che l’attaccante polacco ha salvato il culo di Rattuso in tante occasioni. Invece di elogiarlo e ringraziarlo lo attacca pubblicamente, semplicemente una cosa schifosa.


----------



## Kayl (27 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu ha iniziato l'ultima partita dalla panchina, e purtroppo Castillejo è stato inguardabile ai suoi livelli. Suso da chi potrebbe essere sostituito? Il grande irreprensibile Halilovic che è andato via? Borini?



Il punto è che Castillejo in quasi tutte le partite dove ha giocato male è stato schierato ovunque tranne che nel suo ruolo, cioè al posto dell'ameba sulla fascia destra! Castillejo sull'esterno sinistro è inutile, così come sulla trequarti, lui tutte le partite dove ha fatto bene è stato schierato esterno d'attacco a destra.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Piatek con il KS Cracovia è arrivato al 13esimo e 10mo posto (adesso stanno quarti), con il Genoa stava 14esimo... ora è diventato Ibrahimovic che decide se dobbiamo andare in Champions o no.
> 
> Sinceramente Cutrone mi è sembrato più pimpante.



Si? Con la differenza che Piatek ha 10 volte i gol di Cutrons


----------



## Milanista di Milano (27 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Il punto è che Castillejo in quasi tutte le partite dove ha giocato male è stato schierato ovunque tranne che nel suo ruolo, cioè al posto dell'ameba sulla fascia destra! Castillejo sull'esterno sinistro è inutile, così come sulla trequarti, lui tutte le partite dove ha fatto bene è stato schierato esterno d'attacco a destra.



Io ricordo che in Real Madrid-Villarreal 0-1 (la partita in cui Bonera fermò all'ultimo Ronaldo) Castillejo venne schierato a sinistra e giocò decentemente. Putroppo qui c'è bisogno che faccia pure gol.. e per lui è un problema visto che oltre alla corsa e ogni tanto il dribbling non ha altre qualità.



7vinte ha scritto:


> Si? Con la differenza che Piatek ha 10 volte i gol di Cutrons



Oddio, Piatek nelle 2 stagioni al KS Cracovia fece 31 gol, Cutrone sta a 27 al Milan sempre in 2 anni.


----------



## Solo (27 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È uno di quelli che cercano di fare terra bruciata prima di essere cacciati?
> Mi deluderebbe tantissimo.


Stessa cosa che ho pensato io... 

Boh, speriamo che Cutrone la butti dentro...


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...


Impossibile. È solo un tentativo di pretattica che tra l'altro sta riuscendo malissimo. Domani sera giochiamo con due punte. È una partita che dobbiamo vincere per forza e non ci credo che la società avalli scelte così folli.
Ragazzi non esiste che torna Paqueta e Piatek viene lasciato fuori... dai...


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Domani o si vince di fondoschiena o si prendono 3 pere ed è la volta buona che lo cacciano, specialmente se non fa giocare il pistolero


----------



## mabadi (27 Aprile 2019)

Se fosse vero e se dovessimo perdere diverrebbe impossibile non esonerare Gattuso


----------



## Wildbone (27 Aprile 2019)

Non può essere vero, perché a sto punto non solo Gattuso andrebbe silurato dopo la partita con il Toro, ma anche tutta la dirigenza. Non c'è limite al peggio ormai.

P.S.
Con la fortuna che abbiamo, domani Cutrone fa tripletta (che ben venga, eh, ma Piatek sparirebbe dalla mente di Gattuso).


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che in Real Madrid-Villarreal 0-1 (la partita in cui Bonera fermò all'ultimo Ronaldo) Castillejo venne schierato a sinistra e giocò decentemente. Putroppo qui c'è bisogno che faccia pure gol.. e per lui è un problema visto che oltre alla corsa e ogni tanto il dribbling non ha altre qualità.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddio, Piatek nelle 2 stagioni al KS Cracovia fece 31 gol, Cutrone sta a 27 al Milan sempre in 2 anni.



Ma dai, smettiamola, che Cutrone è una sega.


----------



## EmmePi (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, la grande novità di Torino - Milan può essere Cutrone titolare al posto di Piatek. L'italiano oggi è stato provato dal primo minuto. Cutrone rappresenta il veleno che chiede Gattuso.
> 
> 
> Modulo 4-3-3 e Paquetà titolare.F
> ...



Io lo penso oramai da un mese.... Secondo me gottuso sta facendo di tutto per far andare male il Milan e farlo uscire da tutte le competizioni.

Tutto questo da quando ha capito che non solo non ci sarà il rinnovo del suo contratto, ma addirittura verrà sostituito a fine anno...
Ricordatevi la conferenza stampa mi sembra prima della partita con la Samp dove fece uscire lui quelle voci.

Quindi comincia a cambiare schemi, calciatori, 3-4-3 nella semifinale quando non ha mai utilizzato il modulo a 3 in difesa (solo un paio di spezzoni di partite) eppure lo schiera in modo sperimentale in una partita decisiva!
Domani gioca senza la bocca da fuoco del Milan, l'unico in grado di poter far gol...

Ditemi se non sta remando contro! Oppure è proprio un demente TOTALE!!!


----------



## Wildbone (28 Aprile 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io lo penso oramai da un mese.... Secondo me gottuso sta facendo di tutto per far andare male il Milan e farlo uscire da tutte le competizioni.
> 
> Tutto questo da quando ha capito che non solo non ci sarà il rinnovo del suo contratto, ma addirittura verrà sostituito a fine anno...
> Ricordatevi la conferenza stampa mi sembra prima della partita con la Samp dove fece uscire lui quelle voci.
> ...



Se stesse davvero remando contro, la dirigenza lo avrebbe già sollevato dall'incarico. Qui invece è stato riconfermato e non ancora silurato adesso, che davvero ci sono tutte le giustificazioni del mondo per farlo. Ergo, dirigenza e Gattuso sono concordi sulle scelte dell'allenatore.


----------



## Kayl (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che in Real Madrid-Villarreal 0-1 (la partita in cui Bonera fermò all'ultimo Ronaldo) Castillejo venne schierato a sinistra e giocò decentemente. Putroppo qui c'è bisogno che faccia pure gol.. e per lui è un problema visto che oltre alla corsa e ogni tanto il dribbling non ha altre qualità.


Tu usi una partita dove Bonera ha fermato Ronaldo una dimostrazione della possibilità che Castillejo possa giocare decentemente a sinistra?XD Dovresti usarlo come dimostrazione che un miracolo può capitare, se Bonera poteva fermare ROnaldo in quella partita, Castillejo poteva pure mettersi a volare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa più vergognosa è l’attacco oggi in conferenza stampa. Dopo che l’attaccante polacco ha salvato il culo di Rattuso in tante occasioni. Invece di elogiarlo e ringraziarlo lo attacca pubblicamente, semplicemente una cosa schifosa.



Consideriamo che in tante conferenze precedenti ha spesso detto di Suso "ricordiamoci quante volte ci ha salvato in passato". Due pesi e due misure, probabilmente si comporta così solo con gli acquisti di Leonardo.

Sono passate diverse ore da quando ho letto questa notizia di Piatek fuori e ancora non me ne capacito.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Consideriamo che in tante conferenze precedenti ha spesso detto di Suso "ricordiamoci quante volte ci ha salvato in passato". Due pesi e due misure, probabilmente si comporta così solo con gli acquisti di Leonardo.
> 
> Sono passate diverse ore da quando ho letto questa notizia di Piatek fuori e ancora non me ne capacito.



Prima Bakayoko ed ora Piatek, due acquisti di Leonardo....nonostante i due siano stati sempre tra i migliori.

Mentre verso il turco sempre e solo elogi nonostante che tutta la stagione abbia fatto schifo, sempre titolare e praticamente mai sostituito.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Aprile 2019)

Piatek ha segnato 10 dei 20 gol segnati dal Milan da quando è arrivato tra Campionato e Coppa Italia (escludo il rigore di Kessie). il 50% dei gol del Milan con una percentuale di gol per tiri effettuati record (25%, migliore in Europa). Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Invece di dire che deve sfruttare queste doti di questo campione ne risalta i difetti? Qui siamo al delirio totale


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2019)

Esonerare subito


----------



## Davidoff (28 Aprile 2019)

Questo deve fare il pescivendolo, allenare non è roba per lui. Il modo in cui riusciamo a darci la zappa sui piedi da soli è qualcosa di fantastico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Mi auguro che questa farsa finisca presto e Gattuso raggiunga Mirabelli laddove quest’ultimo andrá a fare il DS. Sto pescivendolo si è accanito sugli acquisti di Leonardo, non c’è altra spiegazione. Piatek bocciato, castillejo mai schierato nel suo ruolo, ha cercato di rimettere Biglia al posto di Baka al rientro. Inoltre tutti gli acquisti di Leo sempre criticati in conferenza, mentre parole sempre dolci per la turca e Suso. C’è qualcosa sotto, è evidente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Aprile 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io lo penso oramai da un mese.... Secondo me gottuso sta facendo di tutto per far andare male il Milan e farlo uscire da tutte le competizioni.
> 
> Tutto questo da quando ha capito che non solo non ci sarà il rinnovo del suo contratto, ma addirittura verrà sostituito a fine anno...
> Ricordatevi la conferenza stampa mi sembra prima della partita con la Samp dove fece uscire lui quelle voci.
> ...



Anche io ho fatto qualche critica a Piatek nei giorni scorsi, anche se le mie critiche erano nell’ordine del “è un ottimo attaccante, e il miglior giocatore che abbiamo in rosa, ma non il fenomeno dipinto da alcuni che lo paragonavano ad alcuni campioni veri avuti in passato da noi * “, ma lasciarlo fuori in favore di Cutrone, uno scappato di casa coi piedi quadrati, è assolutamente inconcepibile. Cutrone dal primo minuto, vista la nostra situazione, mi può pure andare, ma che giochi insieme a Piatek con Paquetà dietro di loro, non al suo posto.

Farlo giocare al suo posto vuol dire essere, consapevolmente o no, dei SABOTATORI. Quotandoti “Ditemi se non sta remando contro! Oppure è proprio un demente TOTALE!!!” è proprio così. Quindi siamo con uno in panca che o è un demente oppure è un viscido che ci sta sabotando consapevolmente per fare i dispettucci a Leonardo (fateci caso, è dal post-derby, da quando Leonardo disse che la squadra era stata messa male in campo, che il pastasciuttaro fa giocare la squadra in modo osceno, persino peggiore del pre-derby, e non perde occasione per fustigare gli acquisti del brasiliano). Come sia sia, siamo messi male.




*Anche se spero che un campione vero lo diventi, sarebbe bellissimo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Aprile 2019)

La scelta tecnica è legittima, ancorché astrusa. Le parole degrinatorie in conferenza, un chiaro indizio di malafede. Già fatto con Baka e in misura minore Paquetà, per altro.

L'omuncolo ha distrutto tecnicamente , tatticamente e moralmente i nostri tre migliori giocatori in rosa (quattro, aggiungendo Higuain alla lista), immaginiamo per il solo fatto di essere stati acquistati da colui che definì pubblicamente "uomo di mierda". Definizione che ora assume le sembianze di un chiaro caso di proiezione psicologica: è ciò che vede ogni giorno allo specchio quando va al bagno la mattina.

Chissà come se la ride il suo compagnuccio di merende giù sul Mar Ionio, tra una salsicciata e un rutto...


----------

